# Ginkgo Biloba!



## Porterdog (Sep 17, 2010)

So last year i tried this supplement in pill form and it did absolutely nothing. I read of how there are no regulations on supplements and i was probably just getting junk stem and twigs. I was turned off supplements because all of them did **** all

I was in the shop today and i noticed they had Ginkgo biloba leave tea for $15. I had a glass today, and holy damn. At first i was hit by some bad nausea and anxiety (I think its because im taking Anafranil and ginkgo supposedly inhibits MAO) so i lied down for about 15 minutes, and when i got up, my head was clear as. I feel really calm and relaxed, and im doing about 3x better than i normally do at COD (Bad example, i know haha).

Im looking forward to seeing the effects of prolonged usage.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

I bought capsules of gingko biloba this afternoon, after reading online that it was supposed to cure dizziness by supporting peripheral circulation. I've been having dizzy spells more and more frequently. It could be a combination of heat and dehydration, but I thought taking capsules of this could be worth a try. I'm a bit skeptical as to the effectiveness of this now after reading what you said about supplements not being regulated. Do you remember the brand you bought?

I'm still going to keep my eye out for gingko in tea form. Whereabouts did you find it? How is the taste? 

I also read that it is recommended for sufferers of depression, and it can also boost libido for those on antidepressants. I'm not putting too much faith in this treatment for now.. as far as my depression is concerned, but if it can at least alleviate my dizziness and lightheadedness, I'll be satisfied.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Porterdog said:


> I was in the shop today and i noticed they had Ginkgo biloba leave tea for $15. I had a glass today, and holy damn. At first i was hit by some bad nausea and anxiety (I think its because im taking Anafranil and ginkgo supposedly inhibits MAO) so i lied down for about 15 minutes, and when i got up, my head was clear as. I feel really calm and relaxed, and im doing about 3x better than i normally do at COD (Bad example, i know haha).
> 
> Im looking forward to seeing the effects of prolonged usage.


that's what I'm talking about 

you can't just "buy" any product/brand... always do some research and see who offers the most purest highest quality herb... like Rhodiola Rosea for example, half out there are sadly bull**** (so don't be surprised if it didn't work for ya)


----------



## maninthebox (Mar 29, 2004)

are you still taking the ginko tea? I tried a ginko supplement again but it made me feel jittery.maybe I will try the tea...


----------



## brucewilliam (Oct 23, 2013)

*Ginkgo Biloba*

Ginkgo biloba is really a hardy shrub within The far east. It's spiritual meaning in Asian ethnicities and is also customarily employed as an assistance in order to memory space.
___________
Ginkgo Biloba​


----------



## roxie2519 (Oct 24, 2013)

I bought this thing thinking that it would help improve my memory. I don't like how big the capsules are so I've never took them..,


----------

